# RPi3B+ / Official Raspberry Pi 7" Touch Screen Display - what controls if/when screen turns off?



## VArchS (Jul 3, 2021)

Hi,
I am using R13 on a RPi3B+ with the Official Raspberry Pi 7" Touch Screen Display.
In my other FreeBSD systems, the screen turns off by itself after some minutes (like a screen saver).
This doesn't happen with my RPi setup.
What controls this feature? How can I activate it?

Thank you in advance for your time reading my message.


----------



## Phishfry (Jul 3, 2021)

We talked about this in another thread.
The setting is blanktime={time in seconds} in the file. /etc.conf


> blanktime="300"         # blank time (in seconds) or "NO" to turn it off.



It does not work for vt console. Only works on sc console.

amd64 settings will use ACPI such as Suspend States too.


			SuspendResume - FreeBSD Wiki
		


I am unsure if there is ACPI on Pi3.


----------



## VArchS (Jul 9, 2021)

Hi Phishfry,
thank you so much for your help.
As you predicted creating /etc.conf and adding blanktime in it didn't work.

I will look into ACPI to see if I can get it to work.
I will post back here when I have more about it.

P.S.: 
I am sorry if the subject was already discussed.
I looked all posts in the embedded subform before posting.


----------



## cmoerz (Aug 20, 2021)

I suppose, Phishfry intended to refer you to /etc/rc.conf; see vidcontrol(). I'm not 100% sure - this option probably only works with sc() consoles. The man guide will guide you on how to re-enable that in /boot/loader.conf.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 20, 2021)

If it's with Xorg it's probably the DPMS option. It's set to on by default but the 'monitor' (that 7" touch screen display) might not support it. 






						VESA Display Power Management Signaling - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------

